# Building my first smoker. Vertical locker.



## tknjk (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello. New here. I wish I would have ran across this site before I started building my smoker. Lots of good info here. Anyway about 2 months ago I decided I wanted to try and build a smoker. I have very limited welding experience and almost no experience with smokers. Other than using the one I bought second hand several years ago.

I wanted to build something different, and unique, and I think I have accomplished that. I know my design has several flaws, but it's too late for me to change them now. All I can do is find ways to combat the negative effects of my design by fabricating methods to combat them. I think the 2 major things I have to content with is going to be a heat issue, and a how to get this thing out of my garage issue.

Anyway This beast is made out of 1/4 plate, and is 5 1/2 feet tall. I will take measurments of each part individually and post them when I have time. It is still a ways off from being completed. I still have several things to add to it. I need a stack, air inlet for the fire box, stand, shelf, and a few other things.

Tell me what you think and any ideas will be appreciated. Thanks.

The start of the fire box






My shitty welds





Fire box and smoke chamber





baffle chamber and firebox welded together





It's general shape





View from the top through the unfinished baffle into the firebox





baffle closed





baffle open





Door on latch and handle.





Door open





What I got so far





A little western decor. Best I can do with a torch.





This is what my original thought was when doing it. So far it's turning

out the way I envisioned.





Well I got the back of the smoke chamber on, and the door. The two last

major things I needed to do.
Almost done. Just need a few more things. An air inlet for the fire box,

legs, smoke stacks, and a
lot of grinding, and painting. Here is what I have done so far.















Got a door latch on. It's a pop up camper roof latch. If it's strong

enough to hold a roof
down on a camper it's strong enough to keep the door closed.










Didn't have a "Hook" for the latch so I forged one out of RAW STEEL.






	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Took a piece of 1" flat bar
and heated it up and hammered it over. Add's character. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Got my rails in for the racks. I chose to do them in 6 inch spaces. I am

only making 3 racks, so If I need a larger space I
can move one of the racks up or down to make a taller space.





Got the temp. gauges in.





On the inside of the door.





Decided to do 4 racks. I'm going to add one more set of rails on the

bottom.





Fully welded and ground with a flap disk.





Bottom of the firebox rack.





Top of the firebox rack.





Inside the fire box.





All opened up.





And one more shot of the whole thing.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2012)

tk, evening.... welcome to the forum.... Please stop into roll call for a proper introduction...  *Roll Call*

About the smoker.... Looking at it, you do not need a smoke stack... the smoke chamber will act as a stack and draw from the firebox... A couple of small vents in the top of the side panels will work great... Other than that, use it, see what it does well and areas you think need improving... get back with us and we will fix you up....  Dave


----------



## dragons breath (Dec 15, 2012)

That's one heavy duty smoker you've built. When you get her up and running it should last a life time. I like to see what other builders come up with and it looks like you have a winner.


----------



## jetman (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice work!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy cow! I didn't see a pallet or wheels under there. How are you going to move that thing?


----------



## tknjk (Dec 18, 2012)

I shall move it with brute force, and a couple friends.


----------



## atcnick (Dec 18, 2012)

I like it!  Wish I knew how to weld


----------



## jd350az (Dec 25, 2012)

Beast!


----------



## hagisan (Dec 27, 2012)

Well done.  I like the revolvers on the firebox.  Get that beast seasoned and post some food pics.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow!!!, that's one big fire breathing dragon! Can't wait to see how it works!!!


----------



## tknjk (Dec 27, 2012)

Got the stand on a couple days ago.













20121221_225334.jpg



__ tknjk
__ Dec 27, 2012






I also got the air inlet done up, and installed.













20121227_165931.jpg



__ tknjk
__ Dec 27, 2012


















20121227_165941.jpg



__ tknjk
__ Dec 27, 2012






I also decided to go with a wheel instead of a handle to turn the baffle.

The handle just stuck out too much.













20121227_165919.jpg



__ tknjk
__ Dec 27, 2012






I bought some 3.5 inch 1/4 thick square tube for the stack. Hopefully I can get it on tomorrow if I don't have to work too late.

I will have this thing fired up by this weekend, and hopefully painted by next weekend. We'll see. Thanks for all the comments.


----------

